# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή gouldian finches με θετούς γονείς zebra finches

## blackmailer

Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: πριν απο 1,5 περίπου χρόνο είχα αποκτήσει το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι gouldian finches, είδος που είχα λατρέψει απο την αρχή της ενασχόλησης μου με τα πτηνά συντροφιάς. Με είχαν κερδίσει τα λαμπερά χρώματα τους και το ήρεμο τιτίβισμα τους που ίσα ίσα ακούγεται. γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι είδος δύσκολο για αναπαραγωγή φρόντισα και διαμόρφωσα κλειστό χώρο στον οποίο θα περνούν το χειμώνα προστατευμένα απο κρύο και αέρα και στον οποίο με χρονοδιακόπτες τοποθετήθηκαν λάμπες για να ξεκινήσω νωρίτερα να διαμορφώνω συνθήκες φωτισμού, οι οποιες θα ειδοποιούν ότι έρχεται Άνοιξη άρα και περίοδος αναπαραγωγής!! έτσι λοιπόν κάπου αρχές Γενάρη ξεκινήσα να αυξάνω τη διάρκεια της ημέρας κατα 15' την εβδομάδα ανοίγοντας λάμπες LED με φως ημέρας. Στόχος ήταν τα gouldian κυρίως να ξεκινήσουν επιτέλους την αναπαραγωγή και μάλιστα με βλέψεις για 100% αναπαραγωγή απο μέρους τους. έχοντας όμως υπόψην και άλλους εκτροφείς που χρησιμοποιούσαν παρένθετους γονείς απο δίπλα σε άλλο κλουβί είχα stand-by το αγαπημένο μου ζευγάρι παραδείσια zebra finches (Nehito & Χιονούλα) τα οποία έχουν δώσει συνεχόμενες επιτυχημένες γέννες τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια.



Εδώ έχουμε και το ζευγάρι απο τα gouldian τα οποία είναι ο αρσενικός 2,5 ετών και η θηλυκιά 1 (μικρή ηλικία για θηλυκό αλλά αυτή ταίριαξε με τον αρσενικό ενώ είχα και 2η στο κλουβί)




οι μέρες περνούσαν και αποτέλεσμα δεν είχαμε ώσπου μια μέρα ανοίγω την φωλιά και βλέπω 2 αυγουλάκια (λέω λογικά 1 χτες ένα σήμερα και κανονικά θα συνεχίσει). πάω την επόμενη έχουν και 3ο και η θηλυκιά μέσα να πυρώνει...ώ ρε γλέντιαααα!!! τσικουδιές στο καφενείο , κεράσματα , χαμός!! χαχαχα
την επόμενη μέρα τίποτα όπως και τη μεθεπόμενη. Λέω τζίφος η δουλειά, μικρή είναι αυτή και θα είναι και αβάτευτα!! για να μην την ενοχλήσω δεν έλεγξα με φακό και κάπου την 7η ημέρα την βλέπω να κόβει βόλτες έξω...ποτε εμπαινε ποτε εβγαινε αλλά πιο πολύ έξω. είχε και νοτιάδες τότε λεω μωρέ μπορει να ζεσταίνεται. ε τελικά τα παράτησε τελείως και εκεί που είχαν περάσει 12-13 μέρες πλέον τα ακουμπάω και ήταν παγωμένα! παει λεώ , ας τα σπάσω πριν τα πετάξω απο περιέργεια και....βατεμμένα!!  κατακόκκινο αιματάκι παγωμένα τα υγρά και όλα!! ώρα για ενισχύσεις λέω!!!
οπότε μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου και τα παγωμένα αυγά και τα πετάω και βάζω φωλιά στα ζεμπρα στα οποία η θηλυκιά είχε ξεκινήσει αυγά στον πάτο. ο αρσενικός ξεκινάει μπαμ μπαμ σε μισή μέρα φτιάχνει φωλιά και τσουπ την επόμενη μέρα αυγό η χιονούλα. τα gouldian τίποτα...περνάει άλλη μια, ξανά τίποτα τα gouldian. ευτυχώς την επόμενη ξεκινάει και το gouldian αυγα. ξανά 3 μόνο, τα παίρνω τα βάζω στα ζεμπράκια βάζω και 2 πλαστικά για να μην της φανούν λίγα και περιμένω 14 μέρες και έτσι ξαφνικά και μαγικά: 
έχουμε φωτάκιααααααα!!!!




2η μέρα:




6η μέρα και το 3ο αυγό ποτέ δεν έσκασε....



10η μέρα και ήδη φοράμε δαχτυλίδια 2 μέρες!!!




11η μέρα πεινάμε όλο και πιο πολύ:



14η πετάμε βελονάκια μπας και καλύψουμε την ασχήμια...



βγάζουμε και selfie με το μεγάλο μπαμπά!!!



15η δεν ενοχλούμαστε καθόλου απο τις φώτο μόνο πεινάμε!!!



19η μέρα και φαίνονται πλέον φτερά (πρασινωπά για αρχή ως την πτερρόροια)!!!



23η μέρα και η μαμά χιονούλα ξεκίνησε πάλι αυγά!!




και...25η και ξεπορτίσαμε !!! (χιονούλα-Νεχίτο και υιοθετημένα gouldian)



άντε και στα δικά σας!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Σκεφτομαι διαλογο των γονιων -πες τελικα με ποιον με απατησες -εγω ποτε το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι να μας τα αλλαξαν στο μαιευτηριο... :: 
Να ειναι γερα τα μικρουλια σου και τα παναξια ζεμπρακια σου

----------


## blackmailer

> Σκεφτομαι διαλογο των γονιων -πες τελικα με ποιον με απατησες -εγω ποτε το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι να μας τα αλλαξαν στο μαιευτηριο...
> Να ειναι γερα τα μικρουλια σου και τα παναξια ζεμπρακια σου


χαχαχαχαχα
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω ομορφιές και φωτογραφικό υλικό μπόλικο!!!  ::  ::  :: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι Νεκτάριε!! Ζόρικα στην αναπαραγωγή τα gouldian αλλά υπέροχα πτηνά!! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικράκια και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να μάθει και η κανονική μανούλα να τα φροντίζει!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Πωπω ομορφιές και φωτογραφικό υλικό μπόλικο!!! 
> 
> Να τα χαίρεσαι Νεκτάριε!! Ζόρικα στην αναπαραγωγή τα gouldian αλλά υπέροχα πτηνά!! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικράκια και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να μάθει και η κανονική μανούλα να τα φροντίζει!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! η μανούλα είναι μικρή ακόμα. σκέψου οι έμπειροι εκτροφείς λένε τα θηλυκά να είναι πάνω απο 2 ετών για επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή και αυτός είναι ο στόχος!!!
Δεν σε άφησα να περιμένεις πολύ μετά τη βόμβα που σου έσκασα προχτές στο άλλο ποστ ε?? χεχε...ναι φουλ φωτογραφικό υλικό για το αρχείο της πρώτης γέννας!!! καλά γεννητούρια και στα δικά σου πουλάκια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πρέπει να είναι 2 ετών ε; Να και κάτι που δεν το γνώριζα!! Με εντυπωσιάζουν πολύ τα gouldian! Όχι ευτυχώς δεν με άφησες να περιμένω πολύ, ευτυχώς!!! Ήθελα να μάθω νέα σύντομα!! Μακάρι και τα δικά μου πουλάκια να είναι άξιοι γονείς όπως τα δικά σου!

----------


## Cristina

> Σκεφτομαι διαλογο των γονιων -πες τελικα με ποιον με απατησες -εγω ποτε το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι να μας τα αλλαξαν στο μαιευτηριο...
> Να ειναι γερα τα μικρουλια σου και τα παναξια ζεμπρακια σου


Πολύ πλάκα έχεις, Νικόλα!!!!!

Νεκτάριε, να χαίρεσαι όλα τα πουλάκια σου! Την αγάπη για τα gouldian την έχω και εγω! Έχω 2 αρσενικά και 3 θηλυκά. Το ένα ζευγάρι θα μπορούσα να το βάλω να ζευγαρώσουν, τα έχω πάνω από χρόνο , αλλά οι συνθήκες φέτος ( θα πηγαινοερχόμαστε και θα πρέπει να πάρω τα πουλάκια μαζί μας) δεν μου επιτρέπουν. Έχω και παραμάνες έτοιμες που έχουν βγάλει 2 γέννες, society finch. Δεν θα πω και ψέματα, λίγο φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω προβλήματα με τα gouldian. 
Τα έχω σε κλούβα πτήσεως και τα αρσενικά βατεύον και τα δυο και τις δυο θηλυκές. Δεν πρέπει να είναι μονογαμικά..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απίστευτο!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

βρε τι μωρά βγάζει η Κρήτη ; Βρε τι ζουζούνια όμορφα Χανιωτάκια είναι αυτά ;  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
κ.Νεκτάριε τα λατρεμένα πουλάκια σας , που κάποτε είχα την τύχη να φιλοξενώ και ένα, είναι από τα καλύτερα ! Διαμάντια ! 
Μπράβο για την αγάπη , τον χρόνο , το μεράκι και την υπομονή !  :Happy0064: 
Λαμπερά και όμορφα όπως πάντα ! Με το καλό και στα επόμενα ζουζουνάκια  ::  ::  :Love0001:

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσουν, τα κουκλιά σου........

----------


## blackmailer

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά!!! Τα gouldian σαν παραδείσια/εξωτικά θεωρητικά είναι μονογαμικά. τώρα τι συμβαίνει με τα δικά σου δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς. πάντως υπάρχουν πάντα εξαιρέσεις...
Κριστινα αφού τα έχεις σε κλούβα πτήσεις και βλέπεις βατέματα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις ελεύθερη αναπαραγωγή ώστε επιλέγοντας μόνα τους ταίρι να έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας?? εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβαζα φωλιές μέσα στην κλούβα σε διάφορα σημεία να διαλέξουν πάντως...

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφες φατσες να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Είναι που το Πάσχα θα πάμε στο εξοχικό για κανένα μήνα, μετά τον Ιούνιο πάλι θα πάμε για όλο το καλοκαίρι. Πολλές μετακομίσεις. Την κλούβα δεν την έχω έξω, την βάζω το πρωί μέχρι που είναι καλός ο καιρός, όταν είμαι σπίτι και δεν έχει σκόνη στον αέρα. 
Μαζί τους έχω και ένα ζευγάρι owl. Θα ζηλέψουν αυτά, αλλά είναι μικρά ακόμη για να τα βάλω και αυτά.
Εκτός από αυτό, τώρα περνάνε πτερορροια. Ο ένας αρσενικός έχει μείνει"κάμπριο" στο λαιμό και από το κεφάλι λίγο...
Δίνεις τίποτα συμπληρώματα με ιώδιο στα δικά σου;

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε να τα χαιρεσαι ! 

Δοκιμασες να βαλεις τα αυγα απο τα ζεμπρακια στα gouldian να δεις αντιδρασεις;  τι εγιναν τα αυγα; ή εστω να τους βαζεις πλαστικα

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Νεκταριε. 

Πανεμορφα ολα τα μικρα σου !!! να χαιρεσαι τα νεα μελη της οικογενειας σου. 

Τα zebra finches ειναι γεγονος οτι ειναι οι καλυτεροι θετοι γονεις. 

Αλλα οπως εγραψε και ο Νικολας και ακομα γελαω, φανταζομαι την φατσα του αρσενικου . χαχαχαχα!!! 

Εγω και εγω εναν αρσενικο αντρακο. ειναι μεταλλαξη Yellow - red head - White-breasted. δυστυχως ομως ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να του βρω ενα υγιες κοριτσακι. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Δίνεις τίποτα συμπληρώματα με ιώδιο στα δικά σου;


Σουπιοκόκκαλο πάντα διαθέσιμο και άμμος με θρυμματισμένα κοχύλια. επίσης 2 είδη αυγοτροφής του εμπορίου και μια δικής μου παραγωγής είναι διαθέσιμες εναλλάξ. αυτά τίποτα παραπάνω!




> Νεκταριε να τα χαιρεσαι ! 
> 
> Δοκιμασες να βαλεις τα αυγα απο τα ζεμπρακια στα gouldian να δεις αντιδρασεις;  τι εγιναν τα αυγα; ή εστω να τους βαζεις πλαστικα


ναι τα αυγά απο τα ζεμπράκια τα βάζω στα γκούλντιαν αλλά μετά τις 5-6 ημέρες τα παρατάει...τώρα πάλι της ξανάβαλα 5 αυγά να κάνει λίγο προπόνηση και πιστεύω του χρόνου θα είμαστε κομπλέ!!




> Εγω και εγω εναν αρσενικο αντρακο. ειναι μεταλλαξη Yellow - red head - White-breasted. δυστυχως ομως ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να του βρω ενα υγιες κοριτσακι. 
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια !!!




αυτά είναι τα επόμενα που θέλω να αποκτήσω μαζί με τα yellow-back ώστε να μπορέσω να παίξω και με τις μεταλλάξεις των απογόνων (π.χ. dilute )

----------


## Cristina

Σουπιοκοκκαλο έχουν πάντα και το τσακίζουν. Όστρακα θρυμματισμένα και καρβουνάκια επίσης τρώνε μανιωδώς. Αυγοτροφη δίνω δικιά μου με γύρη μέσα και σπιρουλινα. Την αυγοτροφη δεν την τρώνε τόσο πολύ, αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ καιρό που τους βάζω, πρέπει να την συνηθίζουν. Και φύτρα φρέσκα  απο σπορια βάζω.
Τα έβλεπα να χάνουν φτερά απο το κεφάλι και σκεφτόμουν να τους βάλω και άλλο συμπλήρωμα, με ιώδιο και σελήνιο ( ακριβούτσικο) μπας και ξαναγεμίζουν. Έχω ακούσει διάφορα και γι'αυτο σε ρώτησα που τα έχεις χρόνια, κάτι θα ξέρεις.

----------


## jk21

ιωδιο ; σεληνιο; ακριβουτσικα; 

*Μπαμπά θέλω γαριδάκια να μου πάρεις ...*



απο τις μεγαλυτερες πηγες σεληνιου η γαριδα  , οπως και ιωδιου 


https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Se...hProfessional/

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...trient&dbid=69


αν δεν αρκουν , με λιγο brazil nuts μεσα*Βραζιλιάνικο φυστίκι , brazil nuts*  και πασπαλισμα με σπιρουλινα  ( πηρα προσφατα 4μισυ τα 100 γρ την συγκεκριμενη σε μαρκετ ) 










δεν χρειαζεσται κανενα ακριβο συμπληρωμα

----------


## Cristina

Βρήκα ένα μπουκαλάκι με 15 €...το Miral της Chevita
Και σπιρουμινα βρήκα βιολογική απο σουπερμάρκετ 100 γρ 6€. Είμαι και της άποψης ότι τις βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία είναι καλά να τις πάρεις απο την φύση και όχι συνθετικές ( μας το λέγανε και οι καθηγητές). 
Είναι και αυτά τα gouldian λίγο περίεργα. Ευτυχώς που είναι και τα owl μαζί τους και δοκιμάζουν πρώτα αυτά και μετά τα gouldian.

----------


## xrisam

Ποιανού είναι γυναίκα το παιδί?  :eek: 

Πολύ πλάκα!!! Μπράβο, καλοί γονείς!!

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## blackmailer

> Σουπιοκοκκαλο έχουν πάντα και το τσακίζουν. Όστρακα θρυμματισμένα και καρβουνάκια επίσης τρώνε μανιωδώς. Αυγοτροφη δίνω δικιά μου με γύρη μέσα και σπιρουλινα. Την αυγοτροφη δεν την τρώνε τόσο πολύ, αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ καιρό που τους βάζω, πρέπει να την συνηθίζουν. Και φύτρα φρέσκα  απο σπορια βάζω.
> Τα έβλεπα να χάνουν φτερά απο το κεφάλι και σκεφτόμουν να τους βάλω και άλλο συμπλήρωμα, με ιώδιο και σελήνιο ( ακριβούτσικο) μπας και ξαναγεμίζουν. Έχω ακούσει διάφορα και γι'αυτο σε ρώτησα που τα έχεις χρόνια, κάτι θα ξέρεις.


Δεν τα έχω χρόνια πολλά, μόνο 2 χρόνια και προσπαθώ ακόμα να τα μάθω!! ποτέ όμως στην περορροια δεν μου καραφλιασε κάποιο, φαίνονται λίγο ανακατεμένα ας πουμε τα φτερά τους ίσως η ξεθωριασμένα και η μάσκα γεμίζει άσπρες βελόνες απο τα νέα φτερά αλλά ποτέ δεν μαδήθηκαν. βρες κανένα συμπλήρωμα να βάλεις στο νερό για την πτερόρροια ειδικά ίσως τα βοηθήσει. τα άλλα που προσφέρεις είναι υπερ αρκετά.  brazil nuts και σελίνια και γύρη κτλ εγώ θα τα απέφευγα εάν δεν θέλεις να προχωρήσουν σε αναπαραγωγή...δεν ξέρω τι λέει και ο Γιώργος (jk21) επι του θέματος σαν εμπειρότερος βέβαια, την άποψή μου εκφράζω

----------


## Manostyro

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> δεν ξέρω τι λέει και ο Γιώργος (jk21) επι του θέματος σαν εμπειρότερος βέβαια, την άποψή μου εκφράζω



δημήτρης ήθελα να πώ...συγγνώμη !!

----------


## Cristina

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές,Νεκτάριε και κύριε Δημήτρη!
Το ένα έχει ένα κενό, απο τι φαίνεται θα καλυφθεί. Βγάζει βελόνες.




Είναι πανέμορφα πουλιά, ευγενικά αλλά θέλουν λίγο παραπάνω φροντίδα.

----------


## jk21

σε κατασταση πτεροροιας και κυριως αν προσεχθει ο φωτισμος να μην ανεβει στον αριθμο ωρων που οδηγουν σε αναπαραγωγη ( πανω απο 12 με αποκορυφωμα τις 14 ) δεν εχουν λογο τα πουλια να ερθουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης ,τουλαχιστον απο φυσικη διατροφη ή φυσικα συμπληρωματα .Το σεληνιο του βραζιλιανικου φυστικιου ή η μεθειονινη του (ειδικα σε πτεροροια ) ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα σε καθε φαση της ζωης ,ολο το χρονο και ειδικα αν υπαρχει πτεροροια .Μην ξεχναμε οτι σε φαση πτεροροιας η πασιγνωστη oropharma συστηνει σκευασμα (muta vit ) που οι μοναδικες διαφορες του απο αυτο της αναπαραγωγης (ferti vit ) ειναι η βιοτινη που ειναι παραπανω στην πτεροροια λογω της δρασης της ( B7 ή αλλιως Βιταμινη Η ) σε δερμα και μαλλια στους ανθρωπους  ,σε δερμα και φτερωμα στα πτηνα  και η αλλη διαφορα οτι ενω στο συμπληρωμα της πτεροροιας εχουμε 5πλασια βιταμινη Ε απο αλλο που συστηνει για ολο το χρονο (ηδη πολυ ενισχυμενο ) ,στην αναπαραγωγη εχει  λιγο πανω απο 10πλασιο .Δηλαδη η βιταμινη Ε και το σεληνιο του βραζιλιανικου φυστικιου δεν ειναι αυτα που πυρωνουν αλλα με την αντιοξειδωτικη τους δραση  , ειναι αυτα που εξολοθρευουν τις ελευθερες ριζες που σκοτωνουν τα νεα σπερμοκυτταρα .Ομως χρειαζονται και ολο το χρονο για να εμποδιζουν την αναπτυξη ελευθερων ριζων , που ολο το χρονο δημιουργουνται και καταστρεφουν τον οργανισμο .Οσο για την δραση βιτ Ε και σεληνιου στο ορμονικο ,ειναι το να επαναφερουν σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα ,τυχον χαμηλες ορμονες ,οχι να ανεβαζουν περαν του φυσιολογικου .Αυτο που θα πρεπει να προσεχθει ,ειναι ο φωτισμος  ,η μη επαφη αρσενικων και θηλυκων στην ιδια κλουβα  και αν ηταν εφικτο και σε διαφορετικο δωματιο ,ωστε να μην ακουνε τα μεν ,τα δε .Ειδικα αν δεν κρατηθουν οι ωρες φωτισμου χαμηλα ,δεν νομιζω να αποφυγει τα ασπορα αυγα και το πυρωμα των πουλιων

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, προσκυνάω στις γνώσεις σας!!!

----------


## jk21

.... δεν θελω προσκυνηματα παιδια ... να ειστε παρων στην παρεα θελω !

----------

